# Dwarf Gourami eating glofish?



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

I just looked close and realized all 5 of my Glofish are gone. No little bodies, no nothing, except the Dwarf Gourami looks a bit fatter then before. Arn't they a little big to be eaten by him? I'm really confused they were in there this morning, now they are ALL gone!

**EDIT** Found half a pink glofish stuck to the back of the intake under a leaf.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Dwarf Gouramis are normally a pretty peaceful community fish. Normally they'll only get nippy with other males. I've got 4 in my tank, and they have their little "disagreements" every once in a while, and chase each other away from their corner of the tank. But I've also got a Chinese Algae Eater in the tank, which is considerably smaller than the Dwarf Gouramis at the moment, and they don't even take a second look at the algae eater. So that is kind of odd that they would pick a fight with a glo. Unless the glos died for whatever reason and then the Gourami picked at the already dead body? That wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> Dwarf Gouramis are normally a pretty peaceful community fish. Normally they'll only get nippy with other males. I've got 4 in my tank, and they have their little "disagreements" every once in a while, and chase each other away from their corner of the tank. But I've also got a Chinese Algae Eater in the tank, which is considerably smaller than the Dwarf Gouramis at the moment, and they don't even take a second look at the algae eater. So that is kind of odd that they would pick a fight with a glo. Unless the glos died for whatever reason and then the Gourami picked at the already dead body? That wouldn't surprise me...


All the Gourami does is sit at the bottom and do nothing. But the glofish were there this morning and now all are gone except for half a body. I've moved plants, the log completely cleaned out the filter, nothin else. I mean this is really frustrating. I keep losing fish for no reason I can find. I've been testing my water daily and all comes out normal (liquid test kit). Sorry needed to vent that really quick.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any jumpers? Any other pets in the house?


----------



## Ddrahos02 (Nov 18, 2010)

I know you said you moved plants and such but my grandparents had a missing albino corydoras, found him stuck in a artificial white glow in the dark plant, cant count how many times we scanned the tank for him..


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I had a Bala Shark somehow get under a fake plastic rock once and die... how he got under there is beyond me...

I went to lift the rock up and out of the tank to clean the tank, and up he floated from under it *#3

one of the many reason I don't like to use artificial decor to this day


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

You might wanna make sure they did get eaten, like others have said fish can get into odd places. I had a GBR (female) suddenly vanish in one of my tanks didn't find her for 2 or 3 weeks then suddenly my Dojo loach found her for me. Still have no idea where she was just that he pushed her (dead sadly) outa his little hut and I've looked under it before.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

No, no jumpers. I have a cat, but he couldn't care less about the aquarium and I have never seen him anywhere close to being able to get on top of the tank. Even if he could, there isn't a way for him to get his little paw in there to scoop anyone out. I will keep looking, I just figured it was the Gourami because of how very fat he got and how he started to be a bit more active instead of just sitting lazily around hiding in the plants. He is also the only fish big enough to eat any of them. It is very disappointing I have always wanted hot pink glofish and got them 50% off on black Friday and now they are all gone


----------

